# Some myths about Ontario tenancy rules



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Mr. Cheap wrote this post which might be of interest:

http://www.four-pillars.ca/2010/04/16/some-mythis-about-ontario-tenancy-rules/


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

great post!


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Great link, I will be increasing my rental income next year if I don't sell it.


----------

